# Musky Video



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Please visit my channel. Like, Subscribe & Share with your friends. I posted this
On s.w.Ohio but figured it’s ok to repost here too.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice vid. Nice catch. Nice release.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I liked the release too, like he’s done it a few times 💪💪


----------

